
Apple threatens to boot Epic–including Unreal Engine–off Mac and iOS - anupamchugh
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2020/08/impending-apple-ban-an-existential-threat-to-the-unreal-engine-epic-says/
======
hnick
The relevant part from the PDF of the filing:

"Just over two weeks ago, Apple’s CEO Tim Cook was asked during a
Congressional hearing whether Apple has “ever retaliated against or
disadvantaged a developer who went public about their frustrations with the
App Store”. Mr. Cook testified, “We do not retaliate or bully people. It’s
strongly against our company culture.” But Apple has done just that. When Epic
gave users of its app _Fortnite_ a choice of how they wanted to make
purchases, Apple retaliated by removing _Fortnite_ from its App Store. Then
when Epic sued Apple to break its monopoly on app stores and in-app payments,
Apple retaliated ferociously. It told Epic that by August 28, Apple will cut
off Epic’s access to all development tools necessary to create software for
Apple’s platforms—including for the _Unreal Engine_ Epic offers to third-party
developers, which Apple has never claimed violated any Apple policy."

Edit: Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24190556](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24190556)
[much bigger thread, same topic]

~~~
jjeaff
That first example is a proper response to an action that is against the app
store guidelines.

The second example definitely sounds like vindictive retaliation.

